# Men want more sex than women



## Johnnyboy (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello all,

I've always wanted more sex, more often than any sexual partners I've had. I used to could get all bent out of shape about the number of times per week or month my partner and I had sex. There is a lot of separate issues going on regarding this subject.

First of all there is the male "deadly semen build-up" and then there's side issues like if she still loves me or if she thinks I'm still attractive or is she mad about something etc.

I have finally come to the conclusion that men are just hormonally ready almost all of the time and women go through a monthly cycle where there are a few days where sex is absolutely out of the question, a few days where sex is a necessity and the rest can go either way depending on available time, tiredness and other interferences.

My solution has become just hanging out, being aware of any sexual signs & signals and just being generally as pleasant of person as is possible. Rather than making a sexual demand where if I'm rejected I'll have my feelings hurt I might say something like, "What color are those panties today?"

She'll realize I'm fishing for sex but won't feel all that pressured. If she just ignores the remark or laughs and goes on about her business, I'll realize she's just not in the mood. But if she says something like, "Why don't you come find out what color they are while pulling them down?" I will know I've hit pay dirt.

I guess I've realized that pleasantness and patience goes a lot further increasing the number of times sex will happen per month. Charisma is the key to sexual fulfillment. Being resentful and mad about any rejection fulfills the opposite.

Johnny

Rodney Dangerfield once said that his wife had cut him down to only having sex ONE time per month! "And if you think that's bad, she's cut the other guy off all together!"


----------



## Charmlady (Feb 29, 2012)

I think you hit the nail on the head....something most guys just do not get.....pleasantness will get you way further than being snotty because you didnt get what you want.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

What is "deadly semen build-up"?


----------



## Johnnyboy (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh that's just another way of saying the male sex drive.



ScaredandUnsure said:


> What is "deadly semen build-up"?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I am JUST like you.. Except I'm a woman. No partner was ever enough for me, until I met Hubs.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Johnnyboy said:


> Oh that's just another way of saying the male sex drive.


Ohh okay, gotcha.

I've always had a high sex drive, I'm female. My ex husband and I would have sex 4x per week minimum. I could go everyday, multiple times a day. My sex drive has gotten higher every year after I hit my late 20's. I will be 32 next month.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, guys spend 9 months trying to get out of one and the rest of our lives trying to get back in one.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> Ohh okay, gotcha.
> 
> I've always had a high sex drive, I'm female. My ex husband and I would have sex 4x per week minimum. I could go everyday, multiple times a day. My sex drive has gotten higher every year after I hit my late 20's. I will be 32 next month.


:iagree: I can shag every day too, though it is four times a week in our marriage. My sex drive peaked at age 24. 

I must say that my husband gives me a run for my money; he likes to ambush me with oral and passionate kissing. :smthumbup: Ruh-roh!


----------



## Johnnyboy (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, there seems to be a lot of women here with high sex drives! Where were you most of my life?

I started this thread with the idea that most men had higher sex drives than most women. It would be interesting to to know the actual statistics. It's just that most of the males (friends, co-workers, etc,) I've talked to have indicated that they wanted more sex than their partners.

Wouldn't it be negatively ironic if there were couples who both had high sex drives but didn't have sex all that often because of petty misunderstandings?

All the best,

Johnboy

-A necrophiliac goes to the psychiatrist complaining about his sex life. The psychiatrist asked what seems to be the problem. The necrophiliac said she just lays there!


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

You are going to meet a lot of women here on TAM that don't fit the prototype that you just laid out. Did I just say laid?? I don't fit. The 40's have been great so far for me. Kids are old enough to not wear me out, no worries about getting pregnant (H had a V) and my hormones are raging. Yep, my husband thinks I'm a sex kitten. Purrr.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I think the cross section of women who visit a board about sex may be more inclined to have a higher drive. 

From allthat i gather for the most part men are typically the higher drive sex.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i think every "rule" or "law" about men or women, will be shattered. women want sex just as much as men, and men with hold sex.

just like some women, some men go into marriage to stop having sex all together.

there is no description to fit men or women.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Johnnyboy said:


> It would be interesting to to know the actual statistics. It's just that most of the males (friends, co-workers, etc,) I've talked to have indicated that they wanted more sex than their partners.


1/3 of married men report being unhappy with the frequency of sex in marriage 

1/5 of married women do.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Charmlady,

You said "I think you hit the nail on the head....something most guys just do not get.....pleasantness will get you way further than being snotty because you didnt get what you want"

While that may be tru in some cases, it isn't in all.

I am going a little more hardline in my case since this approach (as well as countless others) had no long term affect on my wife of 26 years.

Starting to do my own things now and pull back a bit. Trying to get to a happier place for myself for a while before making some long-term decisions about what I do next and giving her some time to get past the spring (traditionally her busy time of year)

Again, one size does not always fit all!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

What I like about your post, Johnnyboy, is that you were observant of your partner and figured out what worked for you. 

I do think that generally men may have more of a headstart in the drive department due to their much higher levels of testosterone...but women, once they get going and really discover the joys of sex and truly free themselves from the chains of their misinformation/inhibitions/repressions, can be even more of a sex machine than any man.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

I heard some comedian say once that "men can get horny in the middle of a hurricane with a large splinter stuck in their ass, while some women get turned off if the wind slightly blows in the wrong direction". :lol:


----------

